# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Միջազգային բրենդերը հեռանում են Հայաստանից

## Chuk

Էս արդեն քանի օր ա ուզում եմ էս թեմայով քննարկում առաջարկել, Ազատություն ՌԿ-ի նյութը լավ առիթ էր:




> *Միջազգային բրենդերը հեռանում են Հայաստանից*
> 
> Մինչ իշխանությունները խոսում են երկրում շարունակվող տնտեսական աճի մասին և խոստանում են տարին փակել 1 տոկոս աճով, նախորդ շաբաթներին հայաստանյան շուկայից հեռանալու որոշում կայացրեցին օտարերկրյա երեք հայտնի ընկերություններ:
> 
> Հայաստանը թողնելու իր որոշումը ապրիլի վերջին հրապարակեց Արաբական Միացյալ Էմիրությունների Etihad airways-ը: Ավիաընկերության տարածած հաղորդագրության համաձայն, սեպտեմբերից այլևս թռիչքներ չեն իրականացնելու դեպի Երևան, իսկ որպես պատճառ նշված էր՝ «մշտապես վերանայում ենք գործող չվացուցակները, որպեսզի կարողանանք օգտագործել մեր ինքնաթիռները՝ համաձայն թռիչքային հոսքերի և բավարարենք շուկայի պահանջները»: Etihad airways-ը ընդամենը մեկ տարի առաջ էր եկել Հայաստան:
> 
> Մայիսին Հայաստանից հեռանալու մասին հայտարարեց հարավկորեական Samsung-ը: «Ազատության» հարցմանն ի պատասխան՝ ԱՊՀ երկրներում ընկերության հանրային կապերի պատասխանատու Կարեն Ասոյանը այսօր պատասխանեց․- «Հայաստանում Samsung-ի պաշտոնական ներկայացուցչության փակման պատճառը տարածաշրջանում ընկերության գործունեության օպիտիմալացումն է: Ինչ վերաբերում է Samsung-ի արտադրանքը Հայաստանում վաճառելուն, այդ առումով հայաստանյան շուկան շարունակելու է կառավարվել Վրաստանում գտնվող Samsung-ի տարածաշրջանային գրասենյակից»: 
> 
> Եվ վերջապես Հայաստանը թողնելու իր որոշման մասին օրերս հայտարարեց ֆրանսիական Orange ընկերությունը: Վեց տարվա ընթացքում ներդրումների ու վնասների տեսքով ծախսելով ավելի քան 460 միլիոն եվրո և որևէ շահույթ չստանալով, ընկերությունը հայտարարեց, որ Հայաստանում բիզնեսը պահելու համար այլևս նպատակահարմար չի համարում նոր ներդրումներ կատարել:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.azatutyun.am/content/arti...edium=facebook




Իսկապե՞ս համատարած է միջազգային բրենդների ու կազմակերպությունների՝ Հայաստանի շուկայից հեռանալը (որոնք էստեղ կային) ու իսկապե՞ս խուսափում են էստեղ հաստատվել մյուսները:

----------

Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, կարծում եմ՝ քաղավիացիան ինքն իրանով մի հատ առանձին, լուրջ թեմա ա: Չգիտեմ՝ էս միջազգային բրենդների հեռանալը պատահականություն ա, թե իրոք ինչ-որ խնդիրներ կան, բայց որ լիքը միջազգային ավիաուղիներ հերթով հեռացել են էս վերջին մի երկու տարիների ընթացքում, դա փաստ ա: Ու լիքը լուրջ պատճառներ կան, որ էս վիճակն ա: Սկսած Զվարթնոցի անմարդկային վճարներից, վերջացրած մեծ ախպոր դեմպինգով: Նոր-նոր սկսել են դրա մասին խոսել, բայց հիմա արդեն էն վիճակի ա հասել, որ ես չգիտեմ՝ դեկտեմբերին կկարանա՞մ Հայաստան գալ, թե չէ (Աերոֆլոտով սկզբունքորեն չեմ թռնում):

----------

Chuk (29.07.2015), Շինարար (29.07.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, կարծում եմ՝ քաղավիացիան ինքն իրանով մի հատ առանձին, լուրջ թեմա ա: Չգիտեմ՝ էս միջազգային բրենդների հեռանալը պատահականություն ա, թե իրոք ինչ-որ խնդիրներ կան, բայց որ լիքը միջազգային ավիաուղիներ հերթով հեռացել են էս վերջին մի երկու տարիների ընթացքում, դա փաստ ա: Ու լիքը լուրջ պատճառներ կան, որ էս վիճակն ա: Սկսած Զվարթնոցի անմարդկային վճարներից, վերջացրած մեծ ախպոր դեմպինգով: Նոր-նոր սկսել են դրա մասին խոսել, բայց հիմա արդեն էն վիճակի ա հասել, որ ես չգիտեմ՝ դեկտեմբերին կկարանա՞մ Հայաստան գալ, թե չէ (Աերոֆլոտով սկզբունքորեն չեմ թռնում):


Հա, առանձին թեմա կարող ա լինի, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ամբողջության մեջ էլ կարող ենք քննարկել:

----------

